# "Stay Alive" SUCKS!!!!



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

I saw "Stay Alive" with a couple friends last Tuesday - and it stunk to high heaven.  HORRIBLE acting (by a bunch of no-name actors) and HORRIBLE dialogue.  The scary bits weren't really that scary - even for an overly squeamish horror movie wimp like myself.

Here's one example of the horrid dialogue.  It's paraphrased, but you get the picture:

Phineas: I'm sorry your friend died.

[Eyes the strange videogame CDROM]

Phineas: Ooooh...new game!  Let's play...

The character in question was a *little* too apathetic about another's death.  In fact, ALL of the characters were overly robotic.  Just like their videogame alteregos.

Did I mention that one of the main characters was named "October"?  If the scriptwriter had to name a character after a month, why not something a bit more normal - like April, May or June?

At least I didn't have to pay for my movie ticket (my friend paid for me).  But if I wasn't with my friends, I would've walked out of the movie theater within five minutes.

Stay FAR away from "Stay Alive"!


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for the heads up.


I think October is a nice name. I know a couple Octobers.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I think October is a nice name. I know a couple Octobers.


 
Really?  Huh...I've met a girl named September, but have never met someone named October.  First time for everything, I guess.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 20, 2006)

I've known people named August...but no Octobers for me yet either.


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

One of them spelled it Octobre, and they were both 2 years younger than me... so 15 year olds. It's a new agey name I guess.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I kinda like the movie I thought it was pretty kool. but was kinda slow also not much going on


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Really? Huh...I've met a girl named September, but have never met someone named October. First time for everything, I guess.


 
I used to know a guy named Winter.  Yeah, his parents really were quite strange.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Oh yeah....

Thanks for the warning about the crappy movie, Sworlady!!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 1, 2006)

Pretty sure that could have been assumed...


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

I knew an April, a May, and a June!  I ran into someone named December, but didn't really know them though.


----------

